# Default's 33 cube + xr15fw



## default

Here's a teaser! 

I decided to give LEDs a go for plants and I grabbed a ecotech radion xr15fw along with a tank mount. I also really like cubes, so i decided to get a larger cube - an upgrade from my previous nano - so I got a AI fire 50x50x50cm.

Heres the equipment list so far:
-50x50x50 starfire cube
-xr15fw 60w (programmed for 9 hour photoperiod)
-substrate - ADA amazonia with netlea lambo + lambo root fertilizer
-cork roll mat
-homemade particle board stand
-eheim 2232
-10lb co2 + aquatek regulator
-fluval 150w heater
-Eheim skimmer

Plant List:
Rotala Macrandra
Rotala mini butterfly
Bacopa sp. Japan
Sphaerocaryum Malaccense
Ludwigia Brevipes
Tonina Fluviatilis
Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'
Pogostemon Helferi
Lindernia sp. India
Red root floaters

so here's the tank and light..


----------



## Jaysan

default said:


> Here's a teaser!
> 
> I decided to give LEDs a go for plants and I grabbed a ecotech radion xr15fw along with a tank mount. I also really like cubes, so i decided to get a larger cube - an upgrade from my previous nano - so I got a AI fire 50x50x50cm.
> 
> Heres the equipment list so far:
> -50x50x50 starfire cube
> -xr15fw 60w (programmed for 9 hour photoperiod)
> -substrate - ADA amazonia with netlea lambo + lambo root fertilizer
> -cork roll mat
> -homemade particle board stand
> -eheim 2232
> -10lb co2 + aquatek regulator
> -fluval 150w heater
> -possible koralia nano 425
> ..more to come!
> 
> so here's the tank and light..


....should turn this into a SALTY!


----------



## default

Jaysan said:


> ....should turn this into a SALTY!


Never!! actually I'll think about it!


----------



## cb1021

default said:


> Never!! actually I'll think about it!


eh y'all are inspiring me set up a planted aquarium. c''est question: for a 50cm tank, what other lighting options are there to shine high light? I looked up the light you have, it's mooollla.


----------



## default

cb1021 said:


> eh y'all are inspiring me set up a planted aquarium. c''est question: for a 50cm tank, what other lighting options are there to shine high light? I looked up the light you have, it's mooollla.


the choices are fairly similar to larger tanks, for high light you can either go metal halide, compact fluorescent, t5ho, or LEDs.
MH: a smaller wattage fixture would work good, something around 70W, but a lot of heat.
CF: I just don't like CFs, the bulbs are expensive as well.
t5ho: best choice, they come in 18" with good colour choices.
LED: expensive initially, but no bulb replacement cost - is more economical long term. there are also less expensive fixtures available that can do a good job: (Evergrow, finnex, current, etc.)

This radion is pricey, you also get features you most likely won't use, but I really like the control and versatility. it looks nice on the tank and I have a good time playing with it . I just got the tank planted and monitoring how the light works for the reds in plants. pics to come soon.


----------



## default

*quick update*

Update 28/10/2014

I had the tank planted on saturday! I wanted to do a valley of carpet plant, so I just used rocks to block substrate. I left the koralia out and instead used a Eheim Skim to keep the surface film free.

LED is currently stock colour (full reds, whites, green - with small amounts of UV, indigo, blue) on for 9 hours at the moment (one hour sunrise/sunset). The light during two points of the day has a 10% chance of a cloud.

Plants added:
Rotala Macrandra
Rotala mini butterfly
Bacopa sp. Japan
Sphaerocaryum Malaccense
Ludwigia Brevipes
Tonina Fluviatilis
Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'
Pogostemon Helferi
Lindernia sp. India
Red root floaters

to the pics:
midday


Sunset


----------



## default

*Update 03/11/2014*

A quick update:
FTS


Right side


Left side


----------



## default

*update 11/11/2014*

a quick update of the tank


----------



## Ryan s

Your tank is looking good man. What fish do you have in there? Or is it a shrimp tank?


----------



## Jiinx

I love the layering you've done with the plants and rocks. It's so pleasing on the eyes. Well done  And the cube and lights...very nice!


----------



## default

Ryan s said:


> Your tank is looking good man. What fish do you have in there? Or is it a shrimp tank?


Thank you! There's only one oto cat in there at the moment with some amano shrimps + yellow shrimps. This tank will have more fish once it's filled in more though, hopefully I'll add more otos this Friday along with some small fish and more shrimp. The shrimps are mostly acting as clean up crew.



Jiinx said:


> I love the layering you've done with the plants and rocks. It's so pleasing on the eyes. Well done  And the cube and lights...very nice!


Thank you! I find the pictures don't do it justice and especially being a shaky iPhone pic! I really like the layout so far though, this setup has a lot more room then my old 7 gallon cube!


----------



## default

*Update 27/11/2014*

Quick update
Added about two dozens of Ruby Tetras, a few more Otos and a bunch of Beckfords Pencilfish.

Pre Trim




Post Trim


----------



## exv152

Great looking tank. I've got the exact same tank from AI, and I turned mine into a large stone iwagumi. I personally like the dimensions of this tank. It's a good volume tank that's easy to work with.


----------



## default

exv152 said:


> Great looking tank. I've got the exact same tank from AI, and I turned mine into a large stone iwagumi. I personally like the dimensions of this tank. It's a good volume tank that's easy to work with.


Thanks! I love the footprint, great for pendant lighting!
Do you have a thread for you tank?!


----------



## charlie1

Nice work, what are your thoughts on the XR15?


----------



## Yann

I am also interested on your thoughts about the XR15


----------



## jimmyjam

man those lights are bad ass, as suggested by the rest, more info on those please.


----------



## default

Thanks for the kind words everyone!

I'm really liking the light, the sunrise and sunset features make the tank something else - my last tanks always had timers that were strictly on/off, but now the light slowly dims on and slowly dims off.

It grows plants really really well, although it could definitely use more reds in the spectrum to allow red plants to pop more - but nonetheless, it grows everything super well. Lots of power for less power consumption is always nice as well.

Just not quite sure if it's worth over $400+ for the light and mount.. I justify it by telling myself I'll save on bulb changes. However I do still highly recommend the light if you're looking for a light for a footprint under 30x30".


----------



## default

*Update 12/12/2014*

Quick update taken with my old point and shoot.
The tank was almost dark for a couple weeks because the floaters decided to take over and start growing over each other.

FTS


Top down


Close-up, you can see co2 and pearling bubbles. the camera decided to focus on one of the ruby tetras.


----------



## tranceaddict

i love the way the roots look on your floating plants.


----------



## default

tranceaddict said:


> i love the way the roots look on your floating plants.


Thank you! Red root floaters


----------



## jimmyjam

ya i gotta get my floaters up and running in my "untouchable" tank to get the hair algae in check . Yours look awesome


----------



## default

*Update 22/01/2015*

It's been a while since I did an update on this tank. I've been very busy the past few months, so I barely cleaned or even got to look into the tank for weeks at a time. So here's what it looks like now (two days ago).
I let the floater grow thick and it minimized algae growth during the busy months, but it turned the red plants green instead, but everything is growing very well and the carpet is almost fully covered.

Front shot


Right angle


Left angle


Top down


----------



## Professor Monkey

Beautiful. I am jealous.


----------



## default

Professor Monkey said:


> Beautiful. I am jealous.


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Jiinx

Beautiful  you make it look all too easy!

I get my freshwater fill looking at your tank. You've really dialed it in to make it work for you!


----------



## brycon

Looks awesome. 

I was looking at your pics at work and one of my colleagues peeped over my shoulder and wanted to see all the pics.


----------



## Bullet

Wonderful tank
Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## default

Jiinx said:


> Beautiful  you make it look all too easy!
> 
> I get my freshwater fill looking at your tank. You've really dialed it in to make it work for you!


Thanks! It was great playing with the fixture, but I think I found a sweet spot in terms of output and growth.


brycon said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> I was looking at your pics at work and one of my colleagues peeped over my shoulder and wanted to see all the pics.


Thanks! Now you get them into planted tanks too 


Bullet said:


> Wonderful tank
> Absolutely beautiful !


Thanks a lot


----------



## Jaysan

this guy makes it look so easy!


----------



## default

Jaysan said:


> this guy makes it look so easy!


Why did you leave the fresh?


----------



## jart

Great tank. An inspiration.


----------



## default

Update, I completely rescaped. The tanks been planted for a week, but here's a teaser! Don't mind the water marks!

I wanted more height, but at the tallest the aquasoil is already 6-7" and I didn't want to risk packing it more. All the plants have shorter growth patterns, so I'll have plenty of room for fish!

Taking advice on fish selection! The Vortech is on pretty high so the currents are pretty high - was thinking maybe a large school of Cardinal or Rummynose Tetras.


----------



## j.thomson

following yet again !!!!


----------



## someguy

oh snap rescape!


----------



## default

j.thomson said:


> following yet again !!!!





someguy said:


> oh snap rescape!


Oh yea! It's ready for its first trim, will be posting more in the coming week!


----------



## default

A quick update, this was taken earlier today, tank has been running for a couple weeks now and everything has been growing in quite well. The tank needs another trim as the Lindernia Sp. has been getting taller in this tank. The tank has seen ~three water changes and hasn't been wiped/scrubbed since.
Here's a quick pic with a action cam, so don't mind the fish eye!


----------



## planter

fantastic job on the scape and plant placement. I will be following this thread more closely.


----------



## default

planter said:


> fantastic job on the scape and plant placement. I will be following this thread more closely.


Thank you very much for the kind words!

Hopefully next time I will take a picture that's not flashed by sunlight! My terrible photography skills don't do the tank justice at all..


----------



## default

Update:
Flora list!
- Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'
- Staurogynes Repens
- Ludwigia Sphaerocarpa
- Lindernia sp. India
- Rotala sp. Bonsai
- Rotala Mini Butterfly
- Blyxa Japonica
- Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'
- Alternanthera Reineckii 'Rosanervig'
- Red Root Floaters
- Mini Pellia

This has to be one of the smallest list of species I'm working with in a tank in a while . I'm really enjoying the fact that there aren't 15-16 species fighting for space, now the majority of the species in the tank grows slow-er and short-er, much easier on the maintenance regime.

The plants have been growing steady and have all sprouted new leaves for the new scape. Interestingly, the Bonsai and Blyxa has been flowering the past couple weeks, the first time the Bonsai flowered a couple months ago, I ended up with hundreds-thousands of baby plantlets flying everywhere, all over other plants, filters, and my pumps. Now they're flowering on a smaller scale and the Blyxa has been opening it's flowers underwater, curious to see if it could also pollinate like the Bonsai. The sprouted Bonsai has grown into more mature plants now, showing the same leaf structure and colour as mature plants now, along with more mature root systems. I have given away hundreds of stems and had to discard even more, but a good handful has taken root into the new scape - including the hardscape, the lava rocks have Bonsai's sprouting out of it.

Also added some livestock throughout the last couple weeks:
- small school of Otocinclus
- large school of Caridina Japonica
- large school of Pareutropius Debauwi (will most likely add a couple more)

Now, I'm looking for a unique oddball for the bottom of the tank - thinking about Peacock Gudgeons or possibly a school of Tetras, Barbs, or CPDs. Recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Jiinx

What about badi badis? I loved those ..and with so much cover I'm sure you can put quite a few inside.

Love your tank


----------



## default

Jiinx said:


> What about badi badis? I loved those ..and with so much cover I'm sure you can put quite a few inside.
> 
> Love your tank


Thank you very much!

I've always loved how badis badis looked, but I've never been able to find them, would you be able to recommend a place or person? A few pairs would be quite a sight.


----------



## planter

Shrimpfever had some listed on his website. I was there on Friday but I didn't see them. Then again I was wasn't looking. Then again they are tiny. 

Might be worth giving him a call


----------



## Jiinx

Hey!
They're awesome fish. I bought so many of them. They're a bit finicky but I had my co2 blasting back in the day. I got most of my fish from menagerie  I'm pretty sure I got them from there. If not there then maybe big als..but i doubt it.


----------



## default

planter said:


> Shrimpfever had some listed on his website. I was there on Friday but I didn't see them. Then again I was wasn't looking. Then again they are tiny.
> 
> Might be worth giving him a call


Thanks for the heads up, will definitely check what he has in stock.


Jiinx said:


> Hey!
> They're awesome fish. I bought so many of them. They're a bit finicky but I had my co2 blasting back in the day. I got most of my fish from menagerie  I'm pretty sure I got them from there. If not there then maybe big als..but i doubt it.


I've been doing some reading on them, there are cases where they're very aggressive - for their size? I'm reconsidering my entire stocking at the moment, I will be moving the debauwi cats out as they are extremely timid even in a group of 8, they only seem to come out at night, perhaps my lights are too bright for them. They will be going into my 30 long and I'm thinking whether I want a massive school of CPDs or cardinals for this cube..


----------



## default

So the Debauwi Cats were moved to another tank, nocturnal fish being the centre piece wasn't gonna work.. So instead, I picked up a large school of Rummynoses and more shrimps. Something about their movement patterns and how they look in a cube tank is just.. Awesome.. I think I'm done on stocking this tank, the school adds so much life and the constant flashes of their red faces and striped tails along with their constant movement - really grabs your interest.

I also removed the Monte Carlo and some S. Repens, they grew great and carpeted almost completely, then randomly started melting, the melting stopped, but I didn't like the broken look so I went back to the drawing broad. The new approach was utilizing mini pellia and fissidens that I've superglued to some stones - really unsightly right now with the random white spots everywhere, but hopefully in 3 weeks, the moss would have more growth and some algae would soften the edges of the new rocks.

Pictures/videos to come one the moss grows a bit more!


----------



## default

Haven't updated in a while, this tank has been an experiment with colour contrast and commercial fertilization. For some time, the tank was completely covered in floaters as I was busy with some extra projects, but the plants grew nonetheless - just slower. The plants all seem to be doing fairly well and aside from the LEDs not providing enough red - they are still growing very quickly.

The Rummynoses are also doing very well, happy schooling almost all the time, and they have bulked up quite a bit. They have also spawned several times, with the males chasing the females at night in mass spawns.

The camera does not capture the lighting well, and it seems the shadows messes with the focus and the picture is either too bright or too dark. Much prettier in person and really has a jungle-ly feel without the mess.





Stiphodon Ornatus


----------

